# Lake Sebu South Cotabato



## Snow Mt. (Oct 27, 2016)

My Filipino wife and family are planning on visiting Lake Sebu in South Cotabato. I have dona a little research and know that there are Muslims in the area and am aware of dangers as I have lived in Davao City for 2 years. The lake looks nice and I haven't found any posts indicating kidnappings or to avoid that area. Has anyone been to Lake Sebu and what can you tell me about it? Thanks.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

I am definitely not an expert and am only scanning the internet, but generally I am finding links, like the one below, which indicate that the risk of being kidnapped is higher or of more concern currently in South Cotabato.

https://www.worldnomads.com/travel-...philippines/areas-to-avoid-in-the-philippines


----------

